# Ribs for Bill the Grill Guy



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

plus Emeril's apple/chicken sausages












Taking em up to Ocean Isle this afternoon...his family is here on vacation.
Went on at noon with cherry/hickory.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Looking good Cappy!  Have you had those sausages before??  If so how are they?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

yep but not on the smoker before.  They're pre cooked, so I don't know how much flavor they'll pick up, but I love em..also the jala pepper kind, I don't really compare them to brats, but they're just as good while different.


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

It's lunch time here.  You're killin me!   =P~ Guess I'll race home and grill me a brot on the ol' George Foreman.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm I guess in a hurry that would be a good way to heat one up real quick!  I've finally found a use for that thing besides pannini!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

Cap...did you have to trim those racks to get them to fit as a whole slab on the WSM?  If not, it looks like you could get 4 or 5 slabs on there no sweat! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Greg, those are bb's.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

ok...did you have to trim a rib or two off to make it fit??  That was the question!! #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

oh, I thought you thought they were spares.  Nay, they fit fine once I folded em a little.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 11, 2005)

_*Cool!!!*_


----------



## DaleP (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds like Bill has a good place to vacation. Brats and ribs delivered. Cant beat that!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Come on down!  I ain't got no one else to cook for!


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Cap....

That guy down there bumming off you AGAIN... Tell ol Bill that I said he needs to quit moochin off you and learn to cook ribs on his own.  :grin: 

Tell Bill, Kathy and the girls I said Hi and that they missed a good dinner last weekend.... Stuffed Fillet Mignon....

Gary


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Stuffed fillet mignon?!!?!  (Cappie leaves for Va.)


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 11, 2005)

twaaaaas goooood... stuffed with a spinach and gorgonzola stuffing with a gorgonzola cream sauce.

Just let me know when you will be here... Now is the time.. Costco had whole fillet for 7.99/ lb... I tossed her on the smoker for about an hour and then finished her on the grill.. Had just a hint of smoke flavor... dang.. now I am gittin hongry just thinkin bout it


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Well they're out of the foil...these are some of the "enhanced" ribs I bought last month..I can already smell ham.  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :vent:  :vent: 

Anyway, one's getting the traditional sauce, and one's getting the Texas Pepper jelly apple jala pep treatment.  Putting Sonny's sauce on the
sausages too.  They're quietly napping in my new pizza delivery bag i got at Sam's today for 9 bucks...and that's where the ribs will be for the hour ride to Ocean Isle.

Back in the smoke before saucing...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

O gosh....I just basted one rack with Sonny's, one rack with the Apple jap pepper jelly, and like any good q'er on my way back in, stuck the baste brush in my mouth.  WHAT A COMBINATION!!  I just made my new favorite  bbq sauce!  The flavor of the molasses/apple wit da pepper heat just cured my cold!  Seriously good!!!!!!!!!!!

   I love these type of discoveries!!


----------



## Finney (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice looking rib rack you got there boy.   
Looks like it would hold some big slabs. :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

well the ribs sucked.  Undercooked.  Thought if I took em close, wrapped em in foil and drove em in the pizza bag for an hour they'd finish up.  They didn't.  Edible, but not good.  The good news is I left with about 15 pounds of food!  Damn good beans, pasta salad, deviled eggs, home grown jala pepps, and more!

pics..


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 11, 2005)

[-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2005)

they all spoke highly of you Hoss.    Not so much of Finney though.


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2005)

The Small's love me!   8-[ 


Don't they?!?!?!? 8-[    :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2005)

oh I meant to say...."and they love Finney."


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 12, 2005)

Them Smalls is good peoples.... That Bill might be a little bit mentally off.. but his wife and girls keep him in line   

They really pitched in and helped me out last month at our BBQ.  I was able to actually talk to my guests as they were finishing up the chicken and Kathy was helping with last minute things.


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> O gosh....I just basted one rack with Sonny's, one rack with the Apple jap pepper jelly, and like any good q'er on my way back in, stuck the baste brush in my mouth.  WHAT A COMBINATION!!  I just made my new favorite  bbq sauce!  The flavor of the molasses/apple wit da pepper heat just cured my cold!  Seriously good!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love these type of discoveries!!



That is the way I have been doing my ribs. I put the jap apple jelly on the ribs when i foil them and then later I unwrap them and sauce them! They are wonderful that way!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds like a plan in my near future!


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like my invitation got lost in the mail again!  Damn that looked good!  And for baby backs too!   =D> 
Those girls of yours are growing up too quick comparing the pictures.  I wouldn't post any more of them if you know what's good for ya'! :!:  Remeber what happend when Nick posted his family pick. :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, we just got back from the beach  .  Transported 6 lbs of shrimp across two boarders (400 miles).  Not sure how leagle that was  ?  Steamed  5 doz crabs and 4 lbs of shrimp  while I was down there.  

Those ribs were great Cappie, and so was the company.  I liked the pepper jelly ones.  They had a good bite to them.  The sausages rocked as well.   I'm gunna have to try them out here on the new smoker.

Yes Gary, I was mooching the BEST ribs in Myrtle.  The one area I have trouble in is my ribs, not the Brisket :!: .  MUST SAMPLE MORE RIBS.

Hey Finney, I just warned him about your wife and the chicken  .  She is going to have to come to Snow Shoe WV for more of my chicken this year.

Thanks again for a great evening Cappie.  If anyone else is planning a trip to the Myrtle area, look him up.


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Hoss,
Can you get me a deal at the GreenBrier?
I need a good 20th Anniversary location in Sept.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 15, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey Hoss,
> Can you get me a deal at the GreenBrier?
> I need a good 20th Anniversary location in Sept.



Finney you said you and the wifey were coming to spend you Anniversary with me???  daggonit!


----------



## Finney (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't know where we are going yet.  Looking for a vacation that wouldn't require a lot of walking.  She is still having foot problems.  Don't know how anyone so small would have foot problems.


----------

